# CJ-7 Fisher pushplates



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

anyone know where I can get pushplates for a 76-86 Jeep CJ-7 for a fisher plow or know where i can get a good picture or diagram w/ dimensions so i can build some thanks.


----------

